# Offshore Tournaments 2015..Who wants to fish?



## justndavis

I am going to fish several offshore tournaments this year. I have a 35' CC and all the gear. Looking for a few guys that know their way around an offshore boat and can pay their own way. Not looking for drinking buddies that want a boat ride, or guys that have to get permission from the wife or boss. If you are serious about offshore fishing and want to fish some tournaments this summer. Send me a PM.


----------



## drumbeat

Send me some more info . Approx. Cost , time frames etc. Interested. Outta League city...thx


----------



## Hydracat

New to site. Working on profile . Have boats also. Looking to find serious angler or anglers. Don't drink smoke or anything else. Have time and can pay my own way. Picky about partners but you seem the same. I like that. Dedicated fisherman not afraid to work hard at it. Use to live in Port A now I live in Galveston. Where are you located? Let's talk and see if we are on the same page with goals.. Randy


----------



## twan52479

Man this sounds right up my alley right now I am in Port O?Connor and going to school all of next week to get my captains lisc. I am an avid offshore fisherman with all my own gear my own boat and my own numbers but I am always willing to learn from other fisherman and I am willing to share knowledge as well this summer I would like to to dedicate to learning more and catching more lol but if am not disqualified for being a capt in the tournaments then I would love to participate you can text me whenever 832 287 0802 I look forward to being on the deep blue asap tight lines and fish on!


----------

